# Lease Car and Quit UBER the next day - What would happen?



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll be upfront--I am trying to figure out a way to game the UBER lease to my advantage and not to UBER's, which is okay, since I am playing by UBER's social-darwinistic hyper-capitalist law of the jungle rules.

I want to lease a new SUV which my income does not qualify me for, then not work at all for UBER, keep the vehicle, and take a job that pays well but which I need this specific SUV to perform.

I have my eye on a new vehicle which I can't qualify for, because I am an independent contractor (IC) making okay money. I have a mid-700s credit score. If I can get the new vehicle I already have job offers working as an IC @ $125/day, mileage paid, and after learning the job I can earn $60K or $1.50 mile. So I was thinking about getting an UBER lease so I can get the vehicle (an SUV). I am aware that the terms are bad on these leases, and in fact, I dislike UBER for even offering me such a crap deal, because I've read about how many miles I have to put on my new car to earn $9 an hour.

However, my thinking goes like this: If I get the new SUV and drive for UBER very little or hardly at all, or even not working for them, then I can easily afford the high-cost of the vehicle because of the other job I described above. Renting a car monthly costs me $630/month with unlimited miles, and I get a free upgrade to a mid-size SUV.

I can get the new SUV for $800-1000/month. That's only $300-400 more than a good lease.

But does the UBER lease come with a mileage limit?

I am asking here because even though I expect hostility, out of the hostility I might get some good advice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Santander is not unlimited miles anymore, and is approx 25% interest rate.

Does the cheaper lease include commercial insurance?

Why not just buy one? Your credit score is decent. Check out True Car for price and finance options


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Schulz said:


> I'll be upfront--I am trying to figure out a way to game the UBER lease to my advantage and not to UBER's, which is okay, since I am playing by UBER's social-darwinistic hyper-capitalist law of the jungle rules.
> 
> I want to lease a new SUV which my income does not qualify me for, then not work at all for UBER, keep the vehicle, and take a job that pays well but which I need this specific SUV to perform.
> 
> ...


Maybe just by a used Suburban for cash. Texas is car country, I'm sure you could easily find a 2013 relatively cheap.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Hostility?

For all Ubers faults and the fact Santander are considered expensive. (What do you expect you are leasing a car with the purpose of running it into the ground in 3/4 years)

What you are considering could be thought of as fraudulent.

Ever wondered why your income won't allow you to get an SUV on finance?

Maybe because you won't be able to afford it.

$1.50 a mile is a pittance aswell. That is a mileage rate for a Prius/Insight. Not an SUV.

But if people are happy to be paid next to nothing on a mileage rate then the mileage rate will only drop even further.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I have my eye on a new vehicle which I can't qualify for said:


> ^^^
> Lucky you.
> My score is in the double digits.
> HAH!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

The high double digits ???
Honestly, I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The high double digits ???
> Honestly, I don't think that's possible.


 ^^^
LOL. 
Just kidding. But my FICO is pretty dismal. I don't even wanna see it.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

The Uber contract is iron clad. You cannot win. Period. Unless you have a fake license and social security number...then immediately sell the new car to some dude in Mexico


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Mid 700's gets A credit at a dealership.
If they tell you different, walk out, or start you with an interest rate over 4%, just walk out.

Do not do the Uber lease, your credit is much better than that garbage.
Buy 1-2 year old truck if it makes sense to you, but do not extend the term of the loan longer than what the vehicle's expected useful life will be.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Santander requires an involuntary GPS vehicle locator. You don't pay the lease, they'll come get the car and you can't hide it. They'll find you, before you find the sending unit.

However, all they seem to care about is if the lease payments are made, and insurance is current. So, uber for a day or two, and accrue money to your Uber account, so the automatic payment goes through. 

But, if you're even thinking of walking away with a brand new SUV, you're out of your mind. 

LOL


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Santander requires an involuntary GPS vehicle locator. You don't pay the lease, they'll come get the car and you can't hide it. They'll find you, before you find the sending unit.
> 
> However, all they seem to care about is if the lease payments are made, and insurance is current. So, uber for a day or two, and accrue money to your Uber account, so the automatic payment goes through.
> 
> ...


Not if you sell the car to a chop shop.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Schulz said:


> I'll be upfront--I am trying to figure out a way to game the UBER lease to my advantage


Oh, you are one of those takers we always hear about? OH and your profile pic sucks! I am not an Obama lover, but it sucks. And I find it hilarious that somebody with a pic like that would be asking how to commit fraud. Oh yeah, you are from Texass and vote Republican. Never mind.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Maybe just by a used Suburban for cash. Texas is car country, I'm sure you could easily find a 2013 relatively cheap.


No....think again  anything nice, with low to mid mileage is still steep.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Not if you sell the car to a chop shop.


Sheesh. Supposedly, they have his ID, SSN, CC, and home address. He'd be lucky to get 1000 out of a chop shop for it.

So, he's got fake ID. He's risking identity fraud, or even ID theft, on top of a fraudulent lease, and vehicle theft, conspiracy to sell stolen property.

For a thowzin.........Huh.........


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> No....think again  anything nice, with low to mid mileage is still steep.


Okay $45,000 instead of $70,000 for a new suburban.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Sheesh. Supposedly, they have his ID, SSN, CC, and home address. He'd be lucky to get 1000 out of a chop shop for it.
> 
> So, he's got fake ID. He's risking identity fraud, or even ID theft, on top of a fraudulent lease, and vehicle theft, conspiracy to sell stolen property.
> 
> For a thowzin.........Huh.........


Just kidding


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Okay $45,000 instead of $70,000 for a new suburban.


Yeah, we always buy gently used. The only "brand spanking new" car we've bought was the MKS, and it was a year old on the lot. We've kept our debt load at a decent ratio because of this. But now that gas prices are down, it seems the SUVs have gone up.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

To be clear, I'm talking about remaining active as an UBER driver, but just not logging on at peak times, and not accepting rides. Or moving/relocating in a small town that has no UBER drivers, or riders. I would not steal a car, and I want to make the payments, and can do so with another job, or any other job, than UBER.

Nowhere, anywhere, can I find the answer to this question:
UBER driver with a Santander/UBER lease or loan on a new or used car, is deactivated by UBER, or is injured and can't driver, or for any reason can't work for UBER anymore (like finds a better paying full-time job). Given that, how does Santander get it's weekly payments if the driver is no longer a driver for UBER?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Schulz said:


> To be clear, I'm talking about remaining active as an UBER driver, but just not logging on at peak times, and not accepting rides. Or moving/relocating in a small town that has no UBER drivers, or riders. I would not steal a car, and I want to make the payments, and can do so with another job, or any other job, than UBER.
> 
> Nowhere, anywhere, can I find the answer to this question:
> UBER driver with a Santander/UBER lease or loan on a new or used car, is deactivated by UBER, or is injured and can't driver, or for any reason can't work for UBER anymore (like finds a better paying full-time job). Given that, how does Santander get it's weekly payments if the driver is no longer a driver for UBER?


I thought the same thing, if you have the Santander loan they won't deactivate you because you can't or won't pay the loan.
Pretty sure that they just reposses the car.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Santander are predatory loans, and uber is using them to "imprison" the new drivers into the platform, plus the guy who send the texts offers get commissions..

You have a credit score that should qualify you for 2013 suburban, 34k average at 2000$ or less down payment and 18% Apr..


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Just e-mail support and say hey, "am I able to make payments on the difference if I make less than the weekly deduction, or does it have to come out of fares?"

let us know what they say.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I will email UBER again but so far I haven't gotten any response. I might start a new thread to ask this question: "If you have an UBER Lease or loan, and for any reason you can't/won't work for UBER anymore, but you have landed a good, full-time job and can still make weekly/monthly payments on your UBER lease/or loan, and do so, then do you get to keep the car?

I have had trouble even getting the new car dealerships to answer this question. It seems like an important question to have answered.

The scenario I imagine is: UBER loan (not lease), drive part-time for UBER, start working full-time for a company that I need the new vehicle for, and continue to make the payments.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Schulz said:


> Thanks. I might start a new thread to ask this question: "If you have an UBER Lease or loan, and for any reason you can't/won't work for UBER anymore, but you have landed a good, full-time job and can still make weekly/monthly payments on your UBER lease/or loan, and do so, then do you get to keep the car?
> 
> I have had trouble even getting the new car dealerships to answer this question. It seems like an important question to have answered.


Yeah, why don't you just ask Uber?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Schulz said:


> Thanks. I might start a new thread to ask this question: "If you have an UBER Lease or loan, and for any reason you can't/won't work for UBER anymore, but you have landed a good, full-time job and can still make weekly/monthly payments on your UBER lease/or loan, and do so, then do you get to keep the car?
> 
> I have had trouble even getting the new car dealerships to answer this question. It seems like an important question to have answered.


As long as you pay the loan and don't work for uber anymore why shouldn't you be able to keep the car ??
I'm sure it happens all the time.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

It seems a long way to go and a great deal of effort to obtain a vehicle. With a 700's fico, there are other predatory lenders who will lease you a car at 25% under these types of circumstances without having to do the "Not driving for Uber ruse." By the way, I've had fun driving for Uber. I realize this forum is made up mostly of folks who have had a problem with, or a negative experience, what have you, but I like it and have had a good experience. It could pay more, but I went in eyes wide open and have not been disappointed. Perhaps you can work in 20 hours a week or so to keep your commitment to Uber? You will find it not to be so bad as you think it is. 

As for Uber's view of the world, they have a healthy habit of sustained self interest. No one is enslaved or tortured to work for them. It is possible that all things do not suck just because some folks on a forum SAY they suck.

Good luck.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Also, Santander is theoretically independent of Uber. Perhaps they would do the lease without an Uber commitment? Worth asking.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

I found the answers by going to the dealers. See my new thread if you are interested.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Like another user said, I would just buy a new car. The payment would be around the same as the lease and it would be your own car.


----------



## lavada jackson (Oct 10, 2014)

Schulz said:


> I'll be upfront--I am trying to figure out a way to game the UBER lease to my advantage and not to UBER's, which is okay, since I am playing by UBER's social-darwinistic hyper-capitalist law of the jungle rules.
> 
> I want to lease a new SUV which my income does not qualify me for, then not work at all for UBER, keep the vehicle, and take a job that pays well but which I need this specific SUV to perform.
> 
> ...


Why are putting your thoughts out here, uber does read your blogs. Don't always let the right hand know what the left one is doing


----------



## lavada jackson (Oct 10, 2014)

Do anyone know when 1099 forms will be sent out by Uber


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

As far as I knew payment MUST BE MADE THRU UBER NOT YOU. If you are deactivated you either pay off the lease (insane) or give the vehicle back + any fees balances etc. If you are doing uber you can make up any short payments or pay with credit card /check but all payments are THRU UBER..


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

lavada jackson said:


> Do anyone know when 1099 forms will be sent out by Uber


1099's are supposed to be sent by January 20th. If you get it by Feb 1, that's pretty acceptable in my eyes.


----------

